# What tree leaves?



## Chipdog (Sep 16, 2012)

Don't know what it is but my Aldabs love to eat dry tree leaves. They will pick them over green ones and sometimes they will pick them over fresh lettuce. With fall fast approaching I was wondering what leaves are safe for them to eat. Or if there are any they shouldn't. 

Thanks for the input
Chip


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 16, 2012)

I used to have a weeping willow tree in the next pen from my Aldabran tortoises. It was pretty funny watching the tortoises stand up on tippy toe and try to catch the branches as the wind blew them back and forth in front of the tortoises. 

I also cut branches off the mullberry tree for the tortoises. So, weeping willow, mullberry and hibiscus/rose of sharon are the main ones that spring to mind.


----------



## Madkins007 (Sep 16, 2012)

I have found references that say that the leaves of all fruit trees are edible, and the only tree leaves I know to avoid are oak.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Sep 16, 2012)

Only because we have them all over the place here in NE and Carl tried to eat it once, I also know that locust trees are no good... of course the only tree leaves that carl likes are oak and locust.... -_- how typical of the little bugger.


----------



## wellington (Sep 16, 2012)

You still have your Aldabras? How are they doing? Are you still trying to sell them or have you decided to keep them.


----------



## Chipdog (Sep 17, 2012)

I still have them and they are doing great. I have pretty much given up on trying to sell them. Last time I had the bigger one on a scale he was 65 lbs. I am sure it's closer to 70 now.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Sep 17, 2012)

Last winter was the first winter I left my sulcata outside and he cleaned the fence line that was mostly full of dried maple leaves, he showed no interest in the packed wet ones on the bottom of the piles.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 17, 2012)

Dry leaves are higher in carbohydrates. Which tortoises will often eat in colder weather to provide more energy.


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Sep 17, 2012)

Madkins007 said:


> I have found references that say that the leaves of all fruit trees are edible, and the only tree leaves I know to avoid are oak.



Hello, I'm interested to know where the reference coming from. I have many fruit trees like mangos and guava. Do you mind pasting the link here.

Thanks a lot


----------



## Madkins007 (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry, Yellow- but a.) I do not recall where I saw it, or I would have added it to the Library, and b.) considering the context as I remember it, I believe it was speaking of temperate region fruit trees, like apple.


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Sep 17, 2012)

Madkins007 said:


> Sorry, Yellow- but a.) I do not recall where I saw it, or I would have added it to the Library, and b.) considering the context as I remember it, I believe it was speaking of temperate region fruit trees, like apple.



Lol no problem. My country is tropical, so I don't know if it is suitable or not. Well, I'll stick with mulberry and grape leaves for now then 

Thanks for fast reply!


----------



## redbeef (Sep 19, 2012)

Yellow Turtle said:


> Madkins007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, Yellow- but a.) I do not recall where I saw it, or I would have added it to the Library, and b.) considering the context as I remember it, I believe it was speaking of temperate region fruit trees, like apple.
> ...



I'd steer clear of Mango leaves at least unless your research digs something contrary up...the sap can cause skin irritation in some people, so I'd start off assuming it's not OK until proven otherwise


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Sep 19, 2012)

redbeef said:


> Yellow Turtle said:
> 
> 
> > Madkins007 said:
> ...



Noted and thanks


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 19, 2012)

Chipdog said:


> I still have them and they are doing great. I have pretty much given up on trying to sell them. *Last time I had the bigger one on a scale he was 65 lbs. I am sure it's closer to 70 now.
> 
> 
> *


*

*


----------

